# Thinking about film school .... can I get in? Where do I start?



## Smeist (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi everyone! I’m just getting into the research of grad programs & applications for film schools. If all of my dreams were to come true, I’d be in the M.A cinema studies program at Tisch starting spring 2022. I know that learning more about film & screenwriting is the only way I’ll be able to do what I want in life. However, I’m not sure if that’s even a possibility. I went to Indiana university undergrad and graduated 2020 with a 3.0 in media studies. I have very little experience (actually no experience) in creating film or scripts. I do have many writing samples though. Does anyone have any advice on where I should start? Or how I should be using my time between now and the 2022 application deadline? Definitely looking to stay on the east coast. If I can get into Tisch I will die of happiness (oh, also have a lot of dramatic writing samples).  Any feedback anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 12, 2020)

Smeist said:


> Hi everyone! I’m just getting into the research of grad programs & applications for film schools. If all of my dreams were to come true, I’d be in the M.A cinema studies program at Tisch starting spring 2022. I know that learning more about film & screenwriting is the only way I’ll be able to do what I want in life. However, I’m not sure if that’s even a possibility. I went to Indiana university undergrad and graduated 2020 with a 3.0 in media studies. I have very little experience (actually no experience) in creating film or scripts. I do have many writing samples though. Does anyone have any advice on where I should start? Or how I should be using my time between now and the 2022 application deadline? Definitely looking to stay on the east coast. If I can get into Tisch I will die of happiness (oh, also have a lot of dramatic writing samples).  Any feedback anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks.


Question: do you want to teach or do you want to write? An MA in cinema studies is typically for students going into academia. However, if you want to write, maybe consider applying to NYU's Dramatic Writing program. There's also the MFA in Film if you want to make films. It really depends what you want to do. As for experience, you don't necessarily need film experience, but it certainly helps. Assuming you want to write (as in screenwriting), and stay on the east coast, check out Columbia (MFA in directing/screenwriting), Emerson (Low-Residency program), Boston University, North Carolina, or FSU. Perhaps take some online writing classes in screenwriting. Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## Smeist (Dec 13, 2020)

Abbey Normal said:


> Question: do you want to teach or do you want to write? An MA in cinema studies is typically for students going into academia. However, if you want to write, maybe consider applying to NYU's Dramatic Writing program. There's also the MFA in Film if you want to make films. It really depends what you want to do. As for experience, you don't necessarily need film experience, but it certainly helps. Assuming you want to write (as in screenwriting), and stay on the east coast, check out Columbia (MFA in directing/screenwriting), Emerson (Low-Residency program), Boston University, North Carolina, or FSU. Perhaps take some online writing classes in screenwriting. Anyway, hope this helps.


Ideally, I’d like to write and possibly act ... I studied media in undergrad and have very little knowledge of film, genre, and structure. Is there a program you could think of that would allow me to learn about cinematic influences as well as screenwriting and scriptwriting? I can take outside / elective acting classes if I want to... I don’t feel it’s necessary to apply to a performance arts program. I’m currently taking a memoir class at Gotham writers and it’s been very helpful for my personal statement (which I’m assuming I’ll inevitably need for any program I apply to)


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 13, 2020)

Regarding your question on programs that offers classes in screenwriting, see below:

Script Anatomy is great! Courses offered include: TV Writing, Features, and one-on-one workshops/consults.

Jen Grisanti is great, too. She does the NBC Writers on the Verge fellowships for TV Writers. If TV Writing is something you're interested in, Jen usually has an in-depth 8-week course that includes breaking down TV shows and understanding how successful TV shows works, which you can then apply to your own writing. She has a free 3 video lecture series coming up, which you can sign up for.

Not sure if you're into comedy, but I feel like some of the best writers are writer/performers. Perhaps try sketch comedy? If so, check out the Upright Citizens Brigade Theatre, Second City, The Groundlings, or The Pack Theater. All these programs have had folks that have gone off to SNL and done great things in the world of comedy. (FYI - these programs also offer "diversity scholarships" which I've been fortunate enough to receive. Can't be free classes, right? haha).

UCLA Extension offers tons of online writing classes. Definitely check that out.

There's also the UCLA Professional Program for TV Writing or Feature writing. It's a year long program (non-degree) where you get to learn about the business side of the entertainment industry and also come out of the program with a writing portfolio. This is available online, but you have to submit a writing sample to be accepted. It's not as competitive as their MFA program, but it's also significantly cheaper (roughly $5,000 for the year), which in the grand scheme of things is not bad.

Re: Gotham Writers workshop - I've heard great things about this program. A memoir class sounds fun!


----------



## Smeist (Dec 13, 2020)

Abbey Normal said:


> Regarding your question on programs that offers classes in screenwriting, see below:
> 
> Script Anatomy is great! Courses offered include: TV Writing, Features, and one-on-one workshops/consults.
> 
> ...


Wow this was SO helpful - thank you!!!


----------

